# Moebius 2001 Space Pod build



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's my build, just short a few decals. I'm using a set of 8AA batteries as a 12v power source for the control panel lights so if anyone has any more compact and/or reliable ideas for a 12v power source (that can be put inside the pod, not connect to AC power), let me know.

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157708975597956


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Very impressive build! 
Thats a lot of LEDs!

Well done sir.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

Superb.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Awesome!
Man, those control panels would be information overload for a pilot!


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

There are only six information screens; everything else is buttons.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

That is incredible, and this kit begs for lighting! I bow to your beautiful lighting skills!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*VERY NICE!! BAVO!* :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkoRamius (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful build on the Pod. But I'm especially glad that one of the Flikr pics included your Irwin Allen book, which I'd not heard of before. After some internet research to track it down, I now have one on order!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Wow...just...wow!

:surprise::smile2:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Look at the size of this monster of a kit. Incredible work with the lighting. This kit absolutely needs a Bowmen figure to complete it.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

xsavoie said:


> Look at the size of this monster of a kit. Incredible work with the lighting. This kit absolutely needs a Bowmen figure to complete it.


Here ya go!
sitting:
https://www.shapeways.com/product/Y...1-astronaut-moebius-eva-pod?optionId=96195441
standing:
https://www.shapeways.com/product/QWZXZV5AE/2001-astronaut-dave-bowman-1-8-1-12?optionId=94344685


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

JeffBond said:


> Here's my build, just short a few decals. I'm using a set of 8AA batteries as a 12v power source for the control panel lights so if anyone has any more compact and/or reliable ideas for a 12v power source (that can be put inside the pod, not connect to AC power), let me know.
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157708975597956


Have you thought about a 12 volt RC battery?


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JeffBond said:


> Here's my build, just short a few decals. I'm using a set of 8AA batteries as a 12v power source for the control panel lights so if anyone has any more compact and/or reliable ideas for a 12v power source (that can be put inside the pod, not connect to AC power), let me know.


Hi Jeff,
Did you ever get your power source issue resolved ??? If not, give me a shout I may have ideas, including wireless charging, if there is room. I don't have the kit yet so I don't know the layout.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I've looked at 12v batteries but haven't found anything big enough--there's a lot of room, right now I have 8 AA batteries and one 9v battery inside. I bought a fader/remote but then found it will only handle 30 LEDs at a time and I'm not going in and separating out that many groups of LEDs at this point...


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

JeffBond said:


> I've looked at 12v batteries but haven't found anything big enough--there's a lot of room, right now I have 8 AA batteries and one 9v battery inside. I bought a fader/remote but then found it will only handle 30 LEDs at a time and I'm not going in and separating out that many groups of LEDs at this point...


How much current is it drawing ?


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I haven't the slightest idea!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The lights make it look full size.


----------

